# The creatures in the desert



## byerssusan (Oct 12, 2011)

My daughter and i went out this evening so I could feed the critters like any other day. Walked around our trailer and look who is posing for us. So I snapped a pic. In the next ones I was cleaning the flower pots away from the trailer and another critter comes crawling out. Kinda scary i couldnt hardly see this one. See if you can find it by the lighter..in the next pic I enlarged it so you can see it,


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks like smoking stunted that scorpions growth.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Great pictures, I love the first one!! Those things scare the daylights out of me!! I walk barefoot way too much!!!


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 12, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha, but the Preying Mantis is sure cute.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool photos...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool pic's indeed. Those bark scorpions count for more stings in our E.R. than do rattlesnake bites. And they're NASTY. I don't care to see any more pediatric patients in seizure-like mode due to the sting of these little bustards.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate to see scorpions. I found a little baby one recently. Hope it is the only one??? DE is suppose to kill them.


----------



## Laura (Oct 13, 2011)

seizures? yikes... i wouldnt want them around either..


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> It looks like smoking stunted that scorpions growth.



watch out fot the little ones! you are too funny, lindy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 13, 2011)

This is why AZ scares me sooo much! Those are great pictures!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow I couldn't imagine having to worry about scorpions. Scary stuff. Rut Roe....


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for identifying this scorpion. I thought it was a bark .(Is it a baby one or an adult?).I have only lived here for two years And have seen a few diff kinds of these evil little creatures. I just know there are plenty more where that one came from.I am constantly checking..even in house..i have a 3 year old which pointed one out to me just the other day. Thank goodness I taught her to stay away and tell me when she sees these bad bugs. But the preying mantis was awesome. Love the look it was giving me.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Floof (Oct 19, 2011)

Great pics!!

Admittedly, scorpions seriously freak me out. I know they aren't "bad," per say, and there's no reason for me to be significantly more afraid of a mild-toxicity scorpion than I am my tarantulas... But, still, something about them gives me the heebie jeebies. Give me roaches, tarantulas, and snakes any day of the week, but I can't do scorps! 

Praying mantises freak me out, too. I hear they have one heck of a bite. But they're definitely gorgeous. Could watch them all day...


----------



## Kristina (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to keep Emperors. With scorps, it is interesting that they smaller the species, generally the higher the toxicity. An Emperor will give you a sting no worse than a bee sting (unless you happen to be allergic, and then there might be a problem....)

Great pics!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never known of a mantis biting. I was and probably still am a tom boy lol..I use to when a child play with them all the time. Cannot remeber them ever biting. I agree about scorpions. I would rather see a snake any day.. Well I use to play with those as a child also. lol.. I an remember walking in the house with oneI caught and telling my mother look mom how beautiful.. and her screaming GET IT OUT lol.. Animal lover from day one I guess. But the scorps I can live without.. They scare me really bad. Not so much for myself but my daughter.


----------

